# another ebay question



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I am having trouble with an ebay seller and need some advice. I won a book back on Jan. 20th. When I didn't receive it by yesterday I contacted the seller through Ebay to see if she could provide a tracking number which she did as she said that according to the tracking number the book was supposed to have been delivered to my house the day before yesterday. I gave the tracking number to my post office and they said that the package was indeed marked delivered- to NEW JERSEY! I live in Minnesota! So I contacted the seller by phone and she said that she must have given me the wrong tracking number and she would send the right one to me when she was able to. I got a private email from her last night that said that she tracked the package with the supposedly new tracking number and the book was now delivered to HAWAII! Did I mention that I live in MINNESOTA?? She refused to refund my postage as she now claims that it is not her fault that the book is off somewhere on the planet (if she ever even mailed it). 
I had replied to the private email that she sent me in her email to me and told her that I think that since she doesn't know where she mailed the book to that it is not lost in the mail due to postal errors, it is because she failed to mail it to the correct address and I don't feel that I should have to pay for this. I filed a dispute with Paypal and she put her two cents in and then today I get a nasty email from her private email address in which she told me that if I reply to that email she will report me to Ebay, the authorities and the police! Clearly I am dealing with a nut case. 
As I paid for the item with Paypal Ebay directed the dispute directly to them. Now I am ticked as she is making threats and refuses to refund any portion of my purchase. 
So, does anyone have any advice to give me? Should I just wait to see what Paypal does as they are reviewing the dispute?
Thanks for any input on this. I have bought and sold numerous items on Ebay and this is the first time I have ever run across anything like this.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Based on my experience, as long as you have presented your case to Pay Pal, they will refund your money. I had a thief...I mean buyer receive a package of makeup containing 100 pieces. She filed a claim with Pay Pal saying she only received 50 pieces and wanted her money back. I had proof right on my receipt showing the weight of the box when it was sent. What she did was steal the best pieces and then said she never got them. I told her to file an insurance claim with the post office, but she refused. That was all I needed to let me know she was a liar. I got a call from a detective down there during our Pay Pal case. Evidently she called the police when I refused to give her money back. After I explanied what I believed happened he said he had thought there was something fishy about the woman. Don't let the seller scare you with any threats. She is the one who should be reported to Ebay. They don't tolerate threats. And you are the injured party. A mail fraud case isn't out of the question either. That person needs to be taught a lesson. In my case Pay Pal refunded the money over my strenuous objections and even though I could show I sent the items. She sent back the 50 items and got to keep the 50 she took plus get her full refund. Pretty sweet deal for her. That was almost two years ago and she hasn't bought anything else on Ebay, so maybe she decided not to try it again on anyone else. I think you can be pretty certain you will receive your refund. I wouldn't have any further communication with the person, but I would make Ebay aware of any threats and problems. Make sure you have the whole e-mail along with the header information showing who it came from. It's people like that who ruin it for everyone. I would wait to get my refund before giving negative feedback. The seller can't retaliate because they've taken away the ability for sellers to give buyer a negative. I'd be interested in knowing how it all turns out. Good luck.

Nomad


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Thanks. I googled the last part of her email address and found that it is from someone who works at a bank. She was sending me the emails from her work computer which may be why she was so hostile- but she is the one who emailed me with that address. I don't know how to report her emails to Paypal as there is no place for me to add discussion to the dispute. I believe that the case should be settled in 10 days so maybe I should just wait until that time is up and see if I get a refund. In her words though since I replied to her email at her work address which is where she sent it from now she is ticked and says she isn't going to refund any of my money. 
I have never left any negative feedback for anyone in all of my sales and purchases on Ebay. I really hate to do that and it will be a last resort if I don't get my refund. You would think that if the PO is telling her that the package was delivered to Hawaii that they would have an address or post office where it was delivered to so she could track it down and request the book be returned to her- if in fact she even mailed it.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2008)

If you used a credit card you can cancel the payment. I have had people do this to me through paypal, that is why a lot of sellers will not accept credit card payments. people are crazy...

But I would work through paypal as much as you can and hope they give you your money back.

If you leave neg feedback she will leave you some:shrug: 

I would also take her private email and post it in a personal ad on craigslist. But that is just me


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

How is the seller's feedback, including the DSR's???


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I used my verified Paypal account to pay for this. My nasty side loves your idea about the craigslist thing, but with my luck it would backfire... hopefully Paypal will settle it in my favor.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

> How is the seller's feedback, including the DSR's???


That is what I don't get. She has 100% as do I. When I spoke to her on the phone she was nice as pie and that is when she gave me the first wrong tracking number. Then she sent emails from her bank job and when I replied she got all hostile and threatened me if I used that same email address again.. sheesh. She said that the second tracking number was the right one and insisted that the package was delivered... to Hawaii! This is where I don't see how it is MY fault that both times the tracking numbers were wrong and the supposed same book was delivered to two different places but NOT to me. It is all about the principal of the thing now as she is keeping my money for her mistake.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2008)

paintlady said:


> I used my verified Paypal account to pay for this. My nasty side loves your idea about the craigslist thing, but with my luck it would backfire... hopefully Paypal will settle it in my favor.


My nasty side always wins...send me the address and I will find all kinds of interesting things to do with it:icecream: Maybe she wants a free Ipod, I can use the address to sign her up for all those special offers.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2008)

paintlady said:


> That is what I don't get. She has 100% as do I. When I spoke to her on the phone she was nice as pie and that is when she gave me the first wrong tracking number. Then she sent emails from her bank job and when I replied she got all hostile and threatened me if I used that same email address again..


Oh you have a name and phone number too....we have a home show coming up soon, there will be hundreds of vendors their that would love a phone number to drop call


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Well, here is the problem with USPS tracking numbers:

It would be easy to send you an old tracking number, or one that has already been used.

I could send you one that I sent just Monday, and would show up as delivered to Florida. Of course, the tracking number was for a different buyer for toy trains, and not a book. If the seller is dishonest, and trying to buy some time...well, just use a wrong tracking number.

This is where I think that USPS has missed the boat. Their tracking system should be like UPS system.

As a side note, when I opt for USPS tracking, sometimes it is as much about showing the seller "don't mess with me, for I have proof", than it is about knowing where the shipment is.

One other thing that mystifies me is that she has mislabeled two packages? I have mislabeled one or two, but never the same one twice.

And how was it shipped? If it is media mail, there is probably not enough time for the seller to have sent it, had someone return it, and ship it again and have it arrive in HI. 

Bottom line? I think the seller is jacking with you.

BTW- how much did the book cost?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

cantcutter said:


> If you used a credit card you can cancel the payment. I have had people do this to me through paypal, that is why a lot of sellers will not accept credit card payments. people are crazy...
> 
> But I would work through paypal as much as you can and hope they give you your money back.
> 
> ...


Sellers can no longer leave buyers negative feedback. I've had a couple that I would have if I could.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

One reason she may be hostile when you wrote to her work e-mail address is that those acounts are the property of the business and can be read. She may not want them to know that either she has done something wrong or she is using company time to do business on Ebay. And the part I said about sending any threatening e-mails was to Ebay and not Pay Pal. They could suspend the person if they felt it was warranted. I would contact Ebay customer service and advise them on what's happening. Then if they need some proof you could send them the e-mail. Just some ideas.


Nomad


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Thanks. I think I know what may have happened. The book was only $5.99 but it sells everywhere else for a minimum of $15.00 and up. Most places I have seen it for sale it was around $23.00. I was the only bidder and I think she decided that she wanted more money for it so she came up with the old " lost in the mail" thing. So far the whole thing is pending in Paypal. I think you are right about contacting Ebay customer service though. 
Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2008)

I want to put up a disclaimer. Dropping peoples names and phone numbers into the "request more information" boxes at trade shows is not me just being mean. I do it with my friends names and numbers too. Some people go to shows to look at all the cool products. I go and run around with my contact list open filling out cards for everybody I know


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

File with paypal and ebay both. No need to put up with the shenanigans from this seller.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, I am a sliver power seller on eBay and you have 30 days to file with Paypal and 60 days to leave negative feedback. Its crazy she is willing to risk negative feedback over this amount. I would open a file/dispute with Paypal ASAP so your covered to get your money back at least then if she doesn't come through then leave the NF on eBay. Sounds like your getting the classic ring around.


----------

